# Courrier indésirable dans Mail.



## Hlebon (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'aurais une petite question.
Est il possible que les courriers indésirables n'apparaissent plus dans ma boite de réception mais qu'ils aillent directement dans ma corbeille ou un dossier indésirable ?

Merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de m'aider.
Cordialement.


----------



## Scalounet (7 Septembre 2010)

bien-sur, tes indésirables arrivent logiquement directement dans l'onglet "spam"


----------



## Sly54 (7 Septembre 2010)

Dans Mail, menu Mail / Préférences, onglet Indésirables, cocher la case : filtrer le courrier indésirable.

Lui laisser un de temps pour apprendre 


*Note du modo :* et dans "Macgeneration, forum "Applications", annonce "à lire avant de poster".

Prendre le temps de la lire avant de poster &#8230; Au mauvais endroit !

On déménage.


----------



## rejane (14 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dans Mail, menu Mail / Préférences, onglet Indésirables, cocher la case : filtrer le courrier indésirable.
> 
> Lui laisser un de temps pour apprendre
> 
> ...



Salut à tous
Dans la même lignée, comment - après le versement automatique des spam dans la corbeille - puis-je procéder pour le vidage automatique de cette corbeille à 1 jour ou une semaine ?
Je n'ai rien trouvé dans les réglages
Merci d'avance
à +


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

A priori :






puis dans Avancé choisir "supprimer le message"


----------



## lafaucie (14 Novembre 2010)

bonjour, est il normal que des mails envoyés par des contacts enregistrés dans le carnet d'adresse arrivent dans courrier indésirable ? merci bon dimanche.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2010)

Ca dépend de ce que tu as coché (cf figure ci dessus).

Après, tes contacts peuvent de faire pirater leur carnet d'adresse (s'ils utilisent outlook ) et ça peut donc être vraiment du spam


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi mes alertes par mail depuis ical tombent dans "courrier indésirable" !
Une explication ?
Merci


----------



## rejane (14 Novembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A priori :
> 
> ...



merci pour l'info; j'ai fait la modif de suite
à +


----------

